# 686, Bonfire pant fit



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a new pair of snowboard pants...looking at 686 and Bonfire right now. This is because my old pair were 686 smarty access (familiar with cut and quality) and I currently have a Bonfire jacket...so im intrigued about the pant jacket interface. I know through browsing the forum that both brands have decent quality, so thats not really the issue. My question is in regards to the cut/fit. Does anyone have any experience with the fit of the Bonfire Baker or Bailey pants? The site says classic fit (tighter around the knees)...is it really that tight? Pics seem pretty loose to me. If i wear 686 small...would I need to size up to a Med for bonfire? Any help would be appreciated!  


Side note, my choices are: Smarty Original, Smarty Marker, Baker or Bailey


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Bonfire's classic fit is their most popular fit and fits the most people all around. It shouldn't be tight in the knee. should be OK. They also have a baggy fit and a tighter fit.


----------

